

Anonymous declares 'cyberwar' on Israel - jborden13
http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/19/tech/web/cyber-attack-israel-anonymous/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

======
paulhauggis
It shows me why I will not support Anonymous: They are nothing but an online
terrorist organization.

~~~
mtgx
They are not really an organization. For all we know they are Hamas people
calling themselves Anonymous.

